# Ski Sundown: 3/30/08



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2008)

Sunday March 30, 2008

If they are open I'll be there!!  Dragging friends and family with me.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 19, 2008)

ill be there as well   12-4

steve


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2008)

NOAA calling for sunny skies and 45 degrees! :-D


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2008)

Gonna aim for the afternoon too. But I'll likely be with pops-in-law and my daughter. Hope to break away for a few spins down Temptor though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> If they are open I'll be there!!



I predict that they _will_ be open this weekend, Friday Saturday and Sunday...  Full schedule, 100% open.  8)


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I predict that they _will_ be open this weekend, Friday Saturday and Sunday...  Full schedule, 100% open.  8)



You predict, or know?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's the word from skisundown.com



> WE WILL DEFINITELY BE OPEN ON SAT., MAR. 29 (8AM-10PM) AND SUN., MAR. 30 (8AM-6PM)...THERE'S A POSSIBILITY WE WILL BE OPEN ON FRI., MAR. 28...WE'LL KNOW FOR SURE ON THURS. AFTERNOON...CHECK BACK HERE!!!.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2008)

The hours are set, no Friday:



> OPEN THIS WEEKEND!
> SAT., MAR. 29 - 8AM TO 10PM
> SUN., MAR. 30 - 8AM TO 6PM



See you guys there!


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The hours are set, no Friday:



I'm not hopeful given the forecast, but the conditions page still says, "There's a possibility we'll be open on Fri., Mar. 28...we'll announce that by Thurs. afternoon...check back here!"


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm not hopeful given the forecast, but the conditions page still says, "There's a possibility we'll be open on Fri., Mar. 28...we'll announce that by Thurs. afternoon...check back here!"



I'm fairly certain they just forgot to take that off, the main page was saying the same thing up until recently.  The official word I heard was no Friday...


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm fairly certain they just forgot to take that off, the main page was saying the same thing up until recently.  The official word I heard was no Friday...



Figured as much. I haven't been there since the comp. I never get a good solid 4 or 5 hours on soft Temptor bumps this year except for that powder night right after they were seeded. I might only get on Temptor a few times on Sunday, but it will be fun to ski with my daughter on Sundown's closure.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to iron out a few plans but I think I can make it up there Sunday afternoon. It will be nice to make a few turns with you guys before I put the skis in the attic for the summer.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2008)

I was at Sundown last night.  There's still plenty of snow, but they have some groomer work to do before Saturday.  It looked like they were starting to do some grooming when I was leaving last night.  Should be a nice weekend for skiing!


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking forward to Sundown's closing day. Psyched to be getting Abby out again too. I'll squeak in some Temptor runs with you guys...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was at Sundown last night.



skiing?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> skiing?



Nope, working.  Trying to make sure the lifts will be staffed and ready for the weekend...


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nope, working.  Trying to make sure the lifts will be staffed and ready for the weekend...



Notice any burned out troughs on Temptor? I'd imagine they haven't seen a ton of melting in the past few weeks. It's been relatively cool for this time of year.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nope, working.



oh, thought maybe it was "employees night" or something like that where you got to ski.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Notice any burned out troughs on Temptor? I'd imagine they haven't seen a ton of melting in the past few weeks. It's been relatively cool for this time of year.



Not that I could see, but I didn't spend any time on the main mountain, just what I could see from the base.  There were some pretty big brown spots on Ex and at the base, but they still have plenty of stockpiled snow to fill those in with.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> oh, thought maybe it was "employees night" or something like that where you got to ski.



Nope, but that would have been nice... :idea:


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Nope, but that would have been nice... :idea:


AGREED!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> oh, thought maybe it was "employees night" or something like that where you got to ski.





bvibert said:


> Nope, but that would have been nice... :idea:





severine said:


> AGREED!



I did walk down sensation and got to slide on my boots a little, does that count??


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2008)

gonna try for sunday with my daughter.  greg, wanna do some switching off on kid duties?  i'll watch em you ski, you watch em i'll ski.  just like you suggested.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> gonna try for sunday with my daughter.  greg, wanna do some switching off on kid duties?  i'll watch em you ski, you watch em i'll ski.  just like you suggested.



Absolutely. The girls can make snow angels or have some snacks or something...


----------



## powhunter (Mar 29, 2008)

see y'all tomorrow afternoon!

steve


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 29, 2008)

I should be there for a few hours starting around 10:30. Greg as discussed I will give you a call sometime during the day if I don't see you first.

Mount Snow was awesome today!!! That is going to be the extent of my trip report. Time for a beer and a nap


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

I probably won't be on skis until 2:30 or so.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2008)

Randi and I are planning on being there for several hours in the afternoon.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2008)

i'll be there 12-ish to 4-ish. hopefully get to make a few turns with some of you.

gary


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I will be wearing tan pants, a grey coat and blue helmet. My helmet also has an MRG sticker on the back. Randi will be in white pant and coat with a grey helmet. We will most likley be skiing the bumps on Temptor the entire time we are there.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2008)

i plan on spending most of the time on Temptor too.  have no idea what i'll be wearing, depends on what the weather turns out to be (the warmer the better!!).  skiiing on black and white volkls.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm hoping that by some miracle,I can get over there tomorrow.  Even if it's for 2 runs on Lil Joe.  I really need it.  Especially since my last few attempts to get there have been thwarted by things out of my control.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm heading up there now. Prob be there from 10:30-1:30. I was told to get home early or else. :roll:

Yellow jacket helmet cam


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I'm heading up there now. Prob be there from 10:30-1:30. I was told to get home early or else. :roll
> 
> Yellow jacket helmet cam



Sorry I'm going to miss you. Abby has a fever today so she's going to skip it unfortunately. I'm going to try to get her skiing somewhere next weekend, maybe Jiminy...


----------

